# Rat feels warm



## Fusion200 (Apr 30, 2014)

VERY warm to the touch, should I turn down the warmth (if it is possible, I'm not sure) and/or give them cool water bottles or ice to lick?
My room is warm (feels hot to me, atleast) and one of the rats were rocking gently a little bit (no deep sides in and out, normal breathing with minor movement), but is not sick in any way, so I think it might be the warmth.


----------



## Velo (Dec 30, 2014)

What's the temperature in the room?
If its 25 C or higher, I would put a frozen water bottle, ice pack, etc in the cage so they can cool down. I find mine get uncomfortable more like 23 C. Rats are more susceptible to heat than cold as they run hotter than us humans do.
Normal temperature for a rat is about 38 C.


----------



## Malarz (Sep 7, 2014)

I noticed something about temperature. My rats' cage is in my bedroom where is about 20C, and they are lethargic and sleep most of the time. But when I take them to another cage in my child basement they become very active. Looks like they enjoy low temperature more. They also like to spend time on window sill where it is very cold.


----------

